

The forgotten story of Iran Air flight 655 - bonemachine
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/10/16/the-forgotten-story-of-iran-air-flight-655/

======
NonEUCitizen
Read this article too:

[http://www.foreignpolicyjournal.com/2013/10/17/the-crying-
of...](http://www.foreignpolicyjournal.com/2013/10/17/the-crying-of-
flight-655-the-washington-post-and-the-whitewashing-of-a-war-crime/)

